

Ask HN: I've got Programmer's Block - ThinkWriteMute

I'm a programmer. Maybe not a professional one (yet), but it's safe to say I can write programs in codespeak. I started with Ruby, looking at Erlang and Haskell. Picked up a few C++ and Java books, but I can't stand them. It's like trying to read the lyrics to any 50 Cent song. I'm still working on them though.<p>My problem is that I can't seem to get my ideas to follow up. I think my problem is that I've picked far too big/complex projects and then hitting a brick wall.<p>What do you (HN) do to get past Programmer's Block? Also, what do you do to keep yourself from getting fed up with programming?
======
ajuc
For me it helps, when I can see effects of my work right now.

I write games in my free time, and I've noticed, that if I overenginer and
have to write architectural code for too long, I abandon the project. The
faster there is sth to play with, no matter how simple, the better.

So I first write graphics code, so there is sth on the screen, then some
simple keyboard input module, that later will be replaced, just to be able to
move character on screen. Then I can see if the idea was good, and if it's fun
to play with it. If it's fun, improving (and playtesting:) it is very
addicting, so I can finish the project.

Also, IMHO, it's better to start with simple idea, and give it depth by
polishing details, than to start with ambitious project in the first place.
Iterative programming ftw :)

